# Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2010)

Rezept für 3-4 Pers.

Zutaten:

1 Walleye um die 60-65cm / 4-5 Pfund (ZANDER geht auch!!! |supergri|supergri|supergri)

1/2 Pfund Butter
3 Becher Schlagsahne
Guter Weisswein (Kleiner Tipp: Grauburgunder Spätlese von hier )
Fischfonds (nur wenn man hat)

1 Pfund Pastinaken (gibt's auf dem Markt oder im guten Gemüsegeschäft)
1 Pfund Karotten
1 Pfund festkochende Kartoffeln
1/2 Sellerieknolle
8 Schalotten
1 Stange Lauch
6 Knoblauchzehen
Liebstöckel
Estragon
Thymian
Blattpetersilie
Schalenabrieb von 2 unbehandelten Zitronen

Meersalz
schwarzer Pfeffer
brauner Zucker


1. Den ganzen Zander von allen Schuppen befreien, putzen und von Außen und Innen salzen.

2. Das Gemüse (Karotten, Sellerie, Pastinaken, Kartoffeln, Lauch) waschen, schälen und zu gleich großen Würfeln/Scheiben scheiden. Etwa 1,5-2cm (Kanten-)Länge.
Die Lauchscheiben seperat aufbewahren, alles andere kann vermischt werden.

3. Die Schalotten halbieren und 3 Knoblauchzehen fein hacken oder in haudünne Scheibchen schneiden.

4. Braune Butter herstellen
Die übrigen 3 Knoblauchzehen zerquetschen und mit dem halben Pfund Butter in eine Pfanne geben. Vorsichtig erhitzen, bis sich der oben schwimmende Eiweißschaum leicht braun verfärbt. Von der Kochplatte nehmen und die Hälfte von dem Zitronenabrieb hineinstreuen. Davon wird's nochmal besonders schaumig.

5. Eine große, tiefe Backform mit der flüssigen, braunen Butter einpinseln (ca. die Hälfte übrig lassen!). Die Karotten/Sellerie/Pastinaken/Kartoffeln-Mischung in die Form geben. Mit Meersalz und etwas braunen Zucker (~1TL) bestreuen. Das Ganze in den Ofen bei 200°C, ca. 45 min. Das Gemüse sollte halbwegs gar sein, leicht angebräunt und der Zucker karamellisiert. Dann aus dem Ofen nehmen und mit  reichlich Weisswein ablöschen. Etwas Fischfond dazu, falls vorhanden.

6. Die Kräuter waschen, von den Stengeln befreien und grob klein hacken. Von Liebstöckel und Estragon nur ganz wenig nehmen, da sehr intensiv! Je 1/4 Bund reicht.
Die halbierten Schalotten, den Knoblauch, die Lauchscheiben und Kräuter  zu dem vorgegarten Gemüse geben, mit Sahne begießen und den übrigen Zitronenabrieb drüberstreuen. Gut pfeffern, nochmal etwas salzen und das Ganze ordentlich durchmengen.

7. Den ganzen Zander auf beiden Flanken alle 10cm einritzen und auf das Gemüsebett legen. Mit der übrigen brauen Butter einpinseln. Alles nochmal in den Ofen bei 200°, ca. 45min. Die Haut sollte kross sein, der Garzustand lässt sich an den eingeritzen Stellen schon gut überprüfen, ansonsten ist das 
Fleisch gut, wenn sich die Flossen problemlos herausziehen lassen.

8. Reingehaut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

Darf ich das als Rezept mit ins Magazin nehmen?
www.Anglerpraxis.de?


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

Klar, aber willst du es nicht lieber vorher mal probieren? |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

Ich vertrau Dir da ;-))
Danke!


----------



## angler1996 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

wo ist mein großer Löffel?
Spitze, danke und Grüße in den Norden.
Gruß A.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

Der Aggro-Zahnstocher ist ja wohl der Hammer


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

Geiles Bild, oder?
;-))))


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*




​


----------



## HD4ever (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

legger ! #6


----------



## Franz_16 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

Sieht klasse aus! 



> 1/2 Pfund Butter
> 3 Becher Schlagsahne


Verstehe, ein Diätgericht :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus!



Danke! 



> Verstehe, ein Diätgericht :q



:q

Naja, die Butter muß man ja nicht ganz aufbrauchen...


----------



## Jose (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darf ich das als Rezept mit ins Magazin nehmen?
> www.Anglerpraxis.de?





WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Klar, aber willst du es nicht lieber vorher mal probieren? |supergri




hat vielleicht (auch!) schon lange keinen so dicken zander an der leine gehabt.

ansonsten ist der post toll und mies gleichzeitig,
solche zander gibts hier (bonn) 1x/jahr auf tausend angler.

aber die salzstangen als maulsperre hab ich mir schon zur seite gelegt: man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

@Jose:
man könnte das ja mal mit ´nem Wels als Zanderersatz probieren - und die Salzstange mit ´nen Apfel tauschen...?


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

Klasse Rezept - bin eh gerade am Diät halten, da kommt das gerade recht  

Hört sich legger an, und sieht legger aus. #6


----------



## Jose (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Klasse Rezept - bin eh gerade am Diät halten, da kommt das gerade recht
> 
> Hört sich legger an, und sieht legger aus. #6



merke: fisch trägt nicht auf!

hüte dich vor der salzstange (dem rachensperrer)!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*

Zander ist doch eh so´n Magerfisch, da brauchts schon ein bisserl Fett, damit er gut rutscht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Klasse Rezept - bin eh gerade am Diät halten, da kommt das gerade recht
> 
> #6



Ich mache auch gerade Diät - sogar zwei gleichzeitig.








Von einer werd` ich nicht satt . . .:q:q:q


Der Zander sieht echt lecker aus.|wavey:


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Ofenzander "Wicked Walleye"*



Jose schrieb:


> ......hüte dich vor der salzstange (dem rachensperrer)!


 
Jep - ist wie mit dem Pfefferminz-Bonbon in "Das große Fressen" :q


----------

